
David Reich Unearths Human History Etched in Bone - scarhill
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/20/science/david-reich-human-migrations.html
======
donclark
DNA in bones. Not actually etched in bone - like writing or artwork. Title
should be "David Reich hopes to Unearth Human History in DNA".

Check this video from National Geographic (dated 2015) "DNA Genesis - The
Children Of Adam - National Geographic Documentary Films - Full HD
Documentaries"
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XWaRZf1A-Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XWaRZf1A-Y)

